

Beijing Hits Microsoft with Windows 8 Ban - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2014/05/beijing-hits-microsoft-windows-8-ban/

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772278)

Other versions of the same story or similar:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7780385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7780385)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7779418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7779418)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777759)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772825)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771994)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771117)

